# alchie und kräuterkunde ab 300



## fabdiem (10. November 2007)

leider war mir den erfolg bei der sufu nicht gegönnt deswegen frag ich jetz einfach ma

also mein char hat jetz beide skills fast auf 300 

wo finde ich jetz den nächste lehrer für alchi und kräuter ab 300???

edit: sorry fürs erstellen eines neuen thema
bitte vergesst das hier einfach wieda

hab alles was ich wissen muss gefunden

ich bitte viemals um entschuldigung ^^


----------



## EriCartman12 (11. November 2007)

Hi fabdiem. 

Also als ich mit bin mit meiner Magierin (Level 42) auch Alchi. Auch schon Skill 300.
Da dachte ich mir. Warum lernst du mal net weiter...?
Wollte ich dann auch machen. Aber um Skill über 300 zu werden muss ich erstmal Level 50 sein und BC haben.
BC habe ich, nur nicht Level 50.
Alchi dürftest du in Shattrath, im unterem Viertel lernen.
Und Kräuter dürftest du auf der Höllenfeuerinsel lernen. Ehrenfeste oder Thrallmar.


Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnar'kol (12. November 2007)

Die Lehrer für Skill ab 300 gibt es in Thrallmar oder HonorHold (Ehrenfeste). Level 50 voraussetzend kannst du du weiter skillen.


----------

